# Can anyone verify these people?



## superdave (Feb 1, 2004)

Can anyone verify if this information is true? I can't find any information about these people on  Ed Parker's family tree. If they had indeed trained with Ed Parker at the timess they claim, then I would suppose that they would be listed on the family tree.

These guys are located pretty close to my home, and I have visited the school of one of these gentlemen. Needless to say I wasn't impressed. 


From the MPKA website.

  " Kenpo Karate entered the state of Maryland through the affiliation of the Late Master Edmund Parker with David D. Rix, a Black Belt in Judo and Chin-Na. (A letter confirming this was dated May 18, 1965). Mr. Rix and his highest-ranking Black Belt, Hans Charles Kliemisch, trained personally under the watchful eyes of Mr. Parker. Professor Rix is the founder of the "Defenders Club". In 1950, he joined the Chinese "Chin-Na Federation" and in 1967 was elected President and Director of the same. Professor Rix is currently a 10th degree Black Belt."

       " Grandmaster Kliemisch received his Black Belt in Chin-Na from Mr. Rix in 1966, and his Black Belt in Kenpo from Mr. Parker in 1968. "Mr. K", as he is widely known, is the owner of the "Karate Self-Defense" studios. He presently holds the rank of 10th degree Black Belt."

The whole paragraph can be found 
here


----------



## Seig (Feb 2, 2004)

I would probably have Mr. Conatser, Mr. Chape'l or Joe Rebello look into it.


----------



## Doc (Feb 15, 2004)

superdave said:
			
		

> Can anyone verify if this information is true? I can't find any information about these people on  Ed Parker's family tree. If they had indeed trained with Ed Parker at the timess they claim, then I would suppose that they would be listed on the family tree.
> 
> These guys are located pretty close to my home, and I have visited the school of one of these gentlemen. Needless to say I wasn't impressed.
> 
> ...



Although I am not familiar with Mr. Rix, I am aware of a relationship between Mr. Kliemisch and Ed Parker Sr. and he did receive black belt recognition from Same. A good person to talk to would be Jim Fredricks in Towson, MD. He can be reached at (410) 825-6233. Jim is an original student of Mr. "K" before coming to EPAK and can add additional an credible insights. Tell him "I sentcha."


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 15, 2004)

Have you tried www.kenponet.com? The flame archives has a family tree.It is about as complete as any internet listing that I have found.Keep in mind not all instructors officially register their Black Belts like in my case.You can see for yourself,look at Al Tracy,student of Ed Parker.Under Al Tracy,you will find my original instructors,Joe and Jess Mora but no one listed under them.I know of at least two dozen black belts under them.


----------



## Nick Ellerton (Feb 17, 2004)

ok im in the same boat as you are i cannot find any information on Mr Tommy Chavies, i no he is an instructor and i no that he is one of Mr Parkers students, but i still cannot find any info on him.


----------



## Doc (Feb 18, 2004)

Nick Ellerton said:
			
		

> ok im in the same boat as you are i cannot find any information on Mr Tommy Chavies, i no he is an instructor and i no that he is one of Mr Parkers students, but i still cannot find any info on him.


Tommy Chavies is a 2nd generation black belt under me on Ed Parker's Family Tree.


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 18, 2004)

Doc said:
			
		

> Tommy Chavies is a 2nd generation black belt under me on Ed Parker's Family Tree.


 ... not just a good Black Belt, but a great teacher to boot.  I have not seen him in 7 years or so, hope he is doing well.  But I live in Texas and he is in the L.A. area.

 -Michael


----------

